# Best Gobble Tube?



## GAarcher (Feb 5, 2009)

Been a few times I would love to be able to use a gobble in the woods, but really don't have anything that sounds much like a gobble. So, what is the best on market gobbler out there?There are three in Cabelas, H.S. strut making one of them as well as Primos. Haven't had a lot of experience with any of them as I have always used a box call to gobble. What do ya'll use?


----------



## trailhunter (Feb 5, 2009)

Save your money and stick to yelps, cuts, and clucks on the box.


----------



## wack em (Feb 5, 2009)

The gobble tube has made the difference for me on 5 or 6 different occasions. I wouldn't go to the woods without it. Ive had three or four different ones and the primos gobble shaker it the best sounding and easiest to use i have found.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 5, 2009)

Learn to gobble on a tube call


----------



## coyota (Feb 5, 2009)

David Mills said:


> Learn to gobble on a tube call



Are you referring to the rubber shaker tubes these guys are, or something else?


----------



## DOCO Hunter (Feb 5, 2009)

I heard of a company called Red Wolf that is supposed to make a real good one.


----------



## Ricochet (Feb 6, 2009)

The Primos Gobble Shaker works for me...it does not hurt to have that call at times.  Of course, I would think twice about using it on public land.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 6, 2009)

coyota said:


> Are you referring to the rubber shaker tubes these guys are, or something else?



No, I mean a tube call.  While blowing, you do katukatukatuka


----------



## HermitGobbler (Feb 6, 2009)

I like Kenny Morgan's tube call.  It is a really versatile call and makes great gobbles.


----------



## Brad (Feb 7, 2009)

Primos gobble shaker is the best I have heard and the gobble shaker is a great locator especially in the evening when trying to roost. It can also be great for those birds that gobble at you for an hour or so but wont budge makes them think another bird is trying to steal his hen away.


----------



## Robk (Feb 7, 2009)

Just get Jim Thompson to go with you.  He makes a mean gobble with a mouth reed and a good head shake.  Pretty funny to watch as well.


----------



## rutandstrut (Feb 7, 2009)

I prefer the Quaker Boy Gobble Shaker. I only use it at shows! If I need to Gobble in the woods, I use a Tube Call, Diaphragm or Double Sided Checkered Box Call. If you put a Rubber Band around the back side of a Box Call, then turn it around so the handle is away from you. You can shake the Box back and forth and make a pretty good Gobble or Jake Rattle!


----------



## DeweyDuck (Feb 8, 2009)

*Box call gobble*



rutandstrut said:


> I prefer the Quaker Boy Gobble Shaker. I only use it at shows! If I need to Gobble in the woods, I use a Tube Call, Diaphragm or Double Sided Checkered Box Call. If you put a Rubber Band around the back side of a Box Call, then turn it around so the handle is away from you. You can shake the Box back and forth and make a pretty good Gobble or Jake Rattle!



Holy cow Tim, that's it!!!  You've saved me some money and lightened my vest load too. This is sooo easy and way too simple for us novice hunters to think of it. 

Your "atta boy" will be in the mail.


----------



## silvestris (Feb 10, 2009)

HermitGobbler, you are 100% correct.  Nothing compares with the Morgan Caller Gobble.  Guard your Morgan Caller with your life for reasons that will become obvious.


----------



## Carp (Feb 11, 2009)

Red Wolfe

http://www.midwestturkeycall.com/detail.asp?pid=GOB&cc=T&dn=1&link=


----------

